# Eclipse Europa JEE verschwunden.



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

Hi,

gestern gab es noch auf der Eclipse-Download-Seite (http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/),
neben Java, RCP, C++ und Classic auch noch die JEE-Distro. Das Symbol war ein gelbes Fass 
mit JEE Schriftzug drauf (typisches Symbol für Datenbank/Server etc.).
Heute ist es nicht mehr dabei.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo es zu finden ist oder gar, warum die es entfernt haben?
War es womöglich fehlerhaft?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2007)

Sollte die Distribution so nicht mehr angeboten werden, dann installier dir die Plugins doch einfach selbst.


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sollte die Distribution so nicht mehr angeboten werden, dann installier dir die Plugins doch einfach selbst.


OK, ich hab's gefunden.

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/do...release/20070628/eclipse-jee-europa-win32.zip

Diese Version scheint aber fehlerhaft zu sein (das würde auch erklären, warum es von der Seite genommen 
wurde). Man kann keine Modifikation an bestehenden Plugins vornehmen, da JPA nicht korrekt eingerichtet ist
bzw. das Plugin als fehlerhaft gemeldet wird.

Sieht so aus, dass ich mir eine Version selbst zusammenstellen muss. Den Aufwand wollte ich mir sparen,
da die JEE Version bis auf UML, Hibernate Console und Checkstyle alles enthält, was ich brauche.


----------

